# Dosing Question



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

Just curious to whether its better to dose trace elements before, during or after the photo period? 

I know the absolute best way is to dose it gradually during the day but that is not an option for some people.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I would do it in the evening, after the lights go out.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Depends on what your doseing, Some elements will make your PH rise, This is bad in the evening, Thats when your PH is Highest. 

Chris what do you dose at night?


----------



## caker_chris (Apr 22, 2010)

well I dose calcium and trace elements.

My lights go on at 4:00pm and turn off at 12:00am

I normally dose at 11:00pm when I goto bed but I was trying to figure out if it would be better to do it at around 5:30am before I goto work, at around 6:30pm when I get home from work or to keep dosing at 11:00pm like am already am.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

The only issue I see is bumping the PH at night, Im stable at 8.2 And would hate for it to Jump much more.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Well, which trace elements are you dosing?

I for one think a good reef salt will replenish most of the trace elements you need. That said, I don't think any of the trace elements, if dosed at proper levels, should have any effect on the pH.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Doseing Cal And Alk/Mag

Running IO salt, My Alk was sitting at 7.0, Mag was at 1050.

Now im sitting at 9/1350.

Starting to invest in More SPS, So i might have to start doseing more.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

Ca, Mg and KH are not trace elements though, so if that is what the OP was referring to, then yes, these can have effects on your pH


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

Umm 100% yes they are.

Major Elements

Calcium
Strontium
Carbonate

Minor Trace Elements

Iodine and Iodide 
Iron
Molybdenum

Feel free to add any i missed.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

They are elements, but not trace elements.

Major elements:

sodium, chloride, magnesium, calcium, sulfate, potassium, bicarbonates (some would add bromine and strontium here too).

Trace elements are those that occur in a concentration of less than 1 part per billion - examples are iodine, selenium, chromium, iron, copper, nickel, etc.


----------



## Chris S (Dec 19, 2007)

I should mention too, I think I read somewhere (don't remember though) that if one was to examine sea water, every element that exists could be found io some level or another.


----------



## Chromey (Sep 25, 2010)

With a Total 70 Trace elements, Just read this in 

Marine Atlas
Authored by: Helmut Debelius & Hans A. Baensch

Good read for new people to this Hobbie


----------

